# Hi Guy’s.



## Dixie. (Jun 16, 2017)

Hello from Scotland, wishing you all a merry Christmas. 

I’ve been lurking around here for roughly 5 years, I’ve read so many posts and replies and honestly the replies have helped me tremendously, so I’d like to thank you all and hope you have a fantastic new year. 

Can’t wait to get posting on the forum as I have some relationship issues. 

Thank you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Well whistle me Dixie!!! Glad you decided to join us loose band of nut cases 😉


----------



## Dixie. (Jun 16, 2017)

Good morning Mr.M, thank you for the speedy reply. I look forward to getting to know the nut cases lol. It’s all good.
Hope you have a great day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

